

Ask HN : What do you look for in a project monitoring app? - dan_sim

We are currently redefining needs for our project monitoring app and we are aiming at collaborative teams (likely less than 10 people) and we need your advices.<p>Note : We use the term "project monitoring" instead of project management because it answers the question of how the project goes (real VS estimate, who's doing what <i>now</i>, what are the problems, what is being said) in real-time instead of planning it and then never look back at your stuff.
======
pclark
"get out of the way and let me manage."

~~~
dan_sim
How many members in your team?

~~~
pclark
that wasn't a reflection of my current team [me + other guy: we manage via a
todo list each week, and dont stop working till we've done all those and
written next weeks tasks]

------
dan_sim
First of all, is the difference between project monitoring and project
management obvious?

~~~
qeorge
The difference is somewhat obvious, but you'll still need to back it up with a
clear explanation of what the difference means in terms of your app. Otherwise
it just comes across as a buzzword.

PS: I don't want to be rude but you've got to do a better job with your
English. If your copy looks like this:

"Does the difference between project monitoring and project management is
obvious?"

you're going to lose my attention way before project management vs. project
monotoring has a chance to matter.

I think this is what you meant:

"Is the difference between project monitoring and project management obvious?"

~~~
dan_sim
Sorry for the mistake. I wrote it while someone was talking to me in a meeting
and didn't want to look like a guy that wasn't listening.

------
blender
Trac and a daily standup?

------
m0digital
Pivotal Tracker

